# Tragic accident in a Socal crit - involving rider under name of "Chri Cono"



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Although Socal is a big crit scene, but I don't follow it closely. However, I recently I've been aware that a rider that goes by Chris Cono had a tragic accident. I found this out when some associates were talking about raising funds for the deceased's family. But the associates didn't know what exactly happened to Chris.

I tried to find some news on the accident and the cause of death, but it doesn't look there's much reporting on it. Does anyone know what happened here? I've heard of people crashing in crit alot, but never of one getting killed.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

SoCalCycling.com ? Southern California, Cycling, Cycling News, Amgen Tour of California, Bicycle Racing, Fun Rides, Cycling Event Schedules, Mountain Biking, Cyclocross, Cycling Photos, Cycling Videos, Interviews, Product Reviews. Cycling Community M


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

there's a thread on this further down. He crashed into a pole at high speed during his race. EMT's were unable to resuscitate him. There have been some memorial rides and another gathering is planned for next Monday eve. at the velodrome in Encino.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> there's a thread on this further down. He crashed into a pole at high speed during his race. EMT's were unable to resuscitate him.


wow...


----------

